# Bellator 86 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 86 takes place in 5 days January 24th at 8:00 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 




> Ben Askren vs. Karl Amoussou
> Muhammed Lawal vs. Przemyslaw Mysiala
> Douglas Lima vs. Michail Tsarev
> Ben Saunders vs. Koffi Adzitso
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
Cowgirl
John8204
TheLyotoLegion
IcemanCometh
OHKO
OUSOONERSOU


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopefully I do better this time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm also in


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Holla at me breh.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This'll be a competitive one this week.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thursday night Spike, Saturday night FOX, good MMA for the cheap people.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's definitely true.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I got picks from the 7 people listed in the first post for this event so far thanks guys. There is still time if anybody else wants to play before the...

Prelims start at 8 PM eastern time here: http://www.spike.com/shows/bellator-mma/live

and the Main Card starts at 10 PM eastern time on Spike TV.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

To say I'm not doing too well tonight would be an understatement

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You haven't picked them all wrong, you have that going for ya. Also nobody else has picked all 4 right so far except OHKO.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 86 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Ben Askren *Right* :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal *Right* :thumbsup:
> Michail Tsarev *Wrong* :thumbsdown:
> Ben Saunders *Right* :thumbsup:
> ...


Cowgirl


> Ben Askren *Right* :thumbsup:
> King Mo *Right* :thumbsup:
> Michail Tsarev *Wrong* :thumbsdown:
> Ben Saunders *Right* :thumbsup:
> ...


John8204


> Ben Askren *Right* :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal *Right* :thumbsup:
> Douglas Lima *Right* :thumbsup:
> Ben Saunders *Right* :thumbsup:
> ...


TheLyotoLegion


> Ben Askren *Right* :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal *Right* :thumbsup:
> Douglas Lima *Right* :thumbsup:
> Ben Saunders *Right* :thumbsup:
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Amoussu *Wrong* :thumbsdown:
> Lawal *Right* :thumbsup:
> Tsarev *Wrong* :thumbsdown:
> Saunders *Right* :thumbsup:
> ...


OHKO


> Ben Askren *Right* :thumbsup:
> Muhammed King Mo Lawal *Right* :thumbsup:
> Douglas Lima *Right* :thumbsup:
> Ben Saunders *Right* :thumbsup:
> ...


OUSOONERSOU


> Askren *Right* :thumbsup:
> King Mo *Right* :thumbsup:
> Lima *Right* :thumbsup:
> Saunders *Right* :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> MAIN CARD RESULTS
> Ben Askren def. Karl Amoussou via TKO (doctor stoppage) - Round 3, 5:00 to retain Bellator MMA welterweight title
> Muhammed Lawal def. Przemyslaw Mysiala via knockout (punch) - Round 1, 3:52 - light-heavyweight tourney opening round
> Douglas Lima def. Michail Tsarev via TKO (leg kicks) - Round 2, 1:44 - welterweight tourney opening round
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing again. And the winners are OHKO as usual and in a tie, John8204 with 8 out of 10! Nice work. Sending the credits out now. 

There will be a thread up again if you guys or anybody else wants to play for Bellator 87 next Thursday.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

That was absolutely terrible on my part


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I did better than last week but still not to what I would like.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Ah...they had an additional fight. Was sleeping and then went for work early in the morning so I didn't have the time to send my pick in.

Kind of a give away though. One is 2-0 and another is 9-1...

Wonder why I never do this good in the UFC GP seasons. :/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, and I missed submitting it as well.


----------

